# Service Engine light ON!



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Last Friday I was on the way to an out of town meeting with my Eco and went through a road construction zone in the dark. I got a piece of metal in the sidewall of the tire and called roadside for assistance. They changed the tire and I got directions through OnStar to the nearest Chevy dealer. After the hour wait for them to arrive, I started my car and it ran rough for a few seconds and as I throttled the engine, it smoothed right out but the "Service Engine" light came on. When I got to the dealership, they replaced the tire (221.11 ouch!) and told me that there were two codes in the History but they were showing "cleared."- One was for 'Lean Condition" and the other was for "Boost Sensor Performance." They told me they could not find anything so I left. The light was still on and didn't go out until the next day but the car ran fine. On Tuesday of this week, the light came back on but the car is running fine. I have an appointment at the dealership that I bought it at next Tuesday. Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never encountered this yet. Its hard to say. They should've told you which code illuminated the MIL. Obviously it didnt 'clear' or you wouldnt be in this situation right now. Maybe take it to an autoparts store and have them retrieve the codes in the meantime, and see which one is still biting, or both. Regardless, I'd take it easy til Tuesday, a lean code can be destructive if the car is beaten on (Not saying you do, just a heads up lol).


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are the codes = PO171 and PO236. These were on the invoice from the dealership. It said they were in history but currently passing whatever that means!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had the p0171 code on mine before and it mean the system is running lean mine was one of the tubing came off of the mani put it back in and its good to go!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> Last Friday I was on the way to an out of town meeting with my Eco and went through a road construction zone in the dark. I got a piece of metal in the sidewall of the tire and called roadside for assistance. They changed the tire and I got directions through OnStar to the nearest Chevy dealer. After the hour wait for them to arrive, I started my car and it ran rough for a few seconds and as I throttled the engine, it smoothed right out but the "Service Engine" light came on. When I got to the dealership, they replaced the tire (221.11 ouch!) and told me that there were two codes in the History but they were showing "cleared."- One was for 'Lean Condition" and the other was for "Boost Sensor Performance." They told me they could not find anything so I left. The light was still on and didn't go out until the next day but the car ran fine. On Tuesday of this week, the light came back on but the car is running fine. I have an appointment at the dealership that I bought it at next Tuesday. Any ideas or similar experiences?




The Wolf Wagon,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

It's because your plugs aren't gapped correctly. :1poke:

*flees*


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mine actually just did the same thing this morning except I didn't get a check engine light and I have no fault codes. Very rough idle for 10 seconds or so, gave light throttle and pretty much went away and never came back.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Mine actually just did the same thing this morning except I didn't get a check engine light and I have no fault codes. Very rough idle for 10 seconds or so, gave light throttle and pretty much went away and never came back.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App




Chevyderek72,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## wllace mitchell (May 31, 2012)

My chevy cruze has codes p0106, p0171,po172,p1101 and the engine light was on. The car acted as if it had a fuel filter problem, it would die down then catch and run great. The dealership said the car was to new to them so they could not figure out what the problem was. They cleared the dtc's and done a road test and everything worked fine. Then today(two days later) the engine light is back on. I will be bringing it back in on friday. My problem is they act is if they don't know what to do about the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wllace mitchell said:


> My chevy cruze has codes p0106, p0171,po172,p1101 and the engine light was on. The car acted as if it had a fuel filter problem, it would die down then catch and run great. The dealership said the car was to new to them so they could not figure out what the problem was. They cleared the dtc's and done a road test and everything worked fine. Then today(two days later) the engine light is back on. I will be bringing it back in on friday. My problem is they act is if they don't know what to do about the problem. Any suggestions?




wllace mitchell,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. In order for me to look into this for you I will need to gather your contact information. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## main1462 (Feb 24, 2013)

It could also be that your gas cap wasn't tightened properly. My light came on shortly after a trip to the gas station. I suddenly remembered a similar thing happening on my previous car, a Malibu. There's little warning above the gas cap that reads something like "Tighten cap until it clicks once or your engine warning light may come on." I removed the cap and tightened it to one click, but the light stayed on for two days... and then it went off on its own the third day.


----------



## rocketman (Apr 5, 2013)

My wife's vehicle 2012 chevy cruze ceo also has engine light staying on, vin #1G1PJ5SC5C7205009O First Oil change 01/13/31, 10,020 seems high for oil change but we went by the oil life monitor on the vehicle. Shop is taking a look at tomorrow and said if light is not flashing should NOT be a problem to drive. I used it to drive son back to school noticed engine light on( miles 12220). I read up on manual checked gas cap and light when off but now is back on. I could not find any recalls for this problem.
I do notice that when you back off the acceleration the vehicle would slow down normally now it doesn't as if it is too rich, takes for distance to reduce speed. Current mileage is 12461. I see what the dealer says hopefully they has experience to check it out


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rocketman said:


> My wife's vehicle 2012 chevy cruze ceo also has engine light staying on, vin #1G1PJ5SC5C7205009O First Oil change 01/13/31, 10,020 seems high for oil change but we went by the oil life monitor on the vehicle. Shop is taking a look at tomorrow and said if light is not flashing should NOT be a problem to drive. I used it to drive son back to school noticed engine light on( miles 12220). I read up on manual checked gas cap and light when off but now is back on. I could not find any recalls for this problem.
> I do notice that when you back off the acceleration the vehicle would slow down normally now it doesn't as if it is too rich, takes for distance to reduce speed. Current mileage is 12461. I see what the dealer says hopefully they has experience to check it out



Hi rocketman, 

I'm sorry to hear that you are having issues with your Cruze. Your doing the right thing taking it into the dealer to have it looked at. Let me know If I can help.

Crystal L. GM Customer Care


----------



## rocketman (Apr 5, 2013)

Well we have my wife's 2012 sitting at the dealer shop. they checked and found 5 codes. They called her so I don't know the codes mean yet. They told her they don't what is causing the problem. Interesting sounds like some one better get the tech guys out to do some training. they said it should be covered under warranty. I'll keep you posted


----------



## mnjmann (Aug 31, 2013)

My Chevy Cruze 2012 is sitting in the repair shop right now for the 4th time in less than two months for engine light ON problems...it has been there 7/11/13, 7/25/13, 8/16/13 and again 8/30/13...it's just so very frustrating! They did do a repair the first time code P01101 and scheduled to replaced PVC hose per tech Bulletin PI09007. Second time code PO171 rough idle and PVC hose replaced. Third time they could not find any problem. Fourth time the said it was fuel/air problem and have not been able to determine how to fix problem...needless to say it's now sitting at the dealership again with a promise of figuring out how to repair this problem. OnStar was called for diagnostic when engine light first came on back in July and they stated it was a fuel/air problem and okay to drive until able to take to dealership. 

Oh yes, they try to reasure us it's okay to drive out of town but I'm afraid to given the fact we are located in Illinois and often experiance lack of cell/OnStar service when traveling to small communties around our community...what would I do with the grandchildren if it broke down and no cell/OnStar service.

Just purchased our car used from dealership late June 2013 and this has been an ongoing problem/nightmare since day four of owning...milage at first trip to dealership 23,811, second trip 23,998, third trip 24,298, fourth trip 24,655 so as you can tell we are not driving this car more than back & forth to work and the dearlership for repairs. 

Ready to trade this thing in...was so excited to return to being a Chevy owner. Has anyone else had problems like this that just seem never to end?

mnjmann


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mnjmann said:


> My Chevy Cruze 2012 is sitting in the repair shop right now for the 4th time in less than two months for engine light ON problems...it has been there 7/11/13, 7/25/13, 8/16/13 and again 8/30/13...it's just so very frustrating! They did do a repair the first time code P01101 and scheduled to replaced PVC hose per tech Bulletin PI09007. Second time code PO171 rough idle and PVC hose replaced. Third time they could not find any problem. Fourth time the said it was fuel/air problem and have not been able to determine how to fix problem...needless to say it's now sitting at the dealership again with a promise of figuring out how to repair this problem. OnStar was called for diagnostic when engine light first came on back in July and they stated it was a fuel/air problem and okay to drive until able to take to dealership.
> 
> Oh yes, they try to reasure us it's okay to drive out of town but I'm afraid to given the fact we are located in Illinois and often experiance lack of cell/OnStar service when traveling to small communties around our community...what would I do with the grandchildren if it broke down and no cell/OnStar service.
> 
> ...


This tells me that the PVC wasn't the problem in the first place. You have an air or vacuum leak somewhere that they haven't found. Open a case with Chevy, either by calling them or by sending a PM with your VIN, dealership, and contact information to Jackie (Chevrolet Customer Service). To send a PM, find one of her posts - you may see someone else's name but Jackie is the primary, click the user name and select Send Private Message.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you haven't been able to get the CEL matter resolved with your dealership, mnjmann. As obermd stated above, we're available to check into this. Let us know if you're unable to private message - we can send you an email address. 

Sarah (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Know very little about the Cruze DIC, can get a trouble code that is minor, like an evaporative vent valve that is not closing fully, or a stuck EGR valve closed that is major, where continuous driving will burn up your engine.

Only thing the manual says on this subject, if the check engine lamp comes on, take it to your dealer. But if you CEL comes on, does it tell you, this is a major problem and you should shut down your engine immediately? Then there are trouble codes that are obvious, like either your engine won't start or run or top speed on the interstate is only 30 mph. When my electric power steering fail, didn't need that DIC flashing like crazy telling me that. Was like someone tossed a monkey wrench in the rack and pinion gears.

Then your engine can seem to be running perfect, but the actual problem is in the self-diagnostic circuitry itself. As opposed to military type self-diagnostic systems that use a reference for all analog sensors, automotive doesn't do this. As long as a sensor is not opened or completely shorted but can be way out of tolerance, can have an engine that runs like crap and not even get a trouble code.

Also have what are called generic codes or dedicated codes, latter is far more common. Would be wonderful if they would add one more page to the owners manual and list the codes and a brief explanation as to what that code means. And even display that code like they use to do. All that code information is within the vehicle itself, but really go out of there way spending a lot more cash to keep you from reading it. 

Seems criminal to me, if you have a problem with your vehicle, should have the right to know exactly what that problem is. Also with trouble codes specifying a specific component, may not be that component, its not the culprit, but the victim of yet another problem.

For me, with the advent of OBD I was also the advent of me carrying towing insurance. One FET out of millions going wayward can leave you stranded in some God forsaken place.

Another major shock was OBD II, getting rid of the PROM in place of flashram, nobody asked me if I was willing to pay a couple of bucks extra for a PROM, least I know where a 0.75V glitch won't reset it like it will on flashram. Another 25 cent savings was getting rid of the timing marks, least with those could hook up a timing light, crank the engine and know its okay. But instead, need a $5,600.00 scanner and guess if that is the problem or not. 

Don't have to go to a mental institution to meet crazy people, surrounded by them today.


----------



## TravisB (Sep 1, 2011)

wllace mitchell said:


> My chevy cruze has codes p0106, p0171,po172,p1101 and the engine light was on. The car acted as if it had a fuel filter problem, it would die down then catch and run great. The dealership said the car was to new to them so they could not figure out what the problem was. They cleared the dtc's and done a road test and everything worked fine. Then today(two days later) the engine light is back on. I will be bringing it back in on friday. My problem is they act is if they don't know what to do about the problem. Any suggestions?



I currently have these same 3 codes on my 2011. What did you find out? I have an uncle that is a mechanic but isn't 100% sure what the issue is. Be interested to hear what you found to avoid bringing to the dealership...although I think I still have a warranty lol


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

FYI, 
My 2012 Cruze had the Check Engine lite on and I took it to the dealer.

I was getting 6-7 codes at any given time and couldn't get rid of them.

Turned out the RUNNING LEAN issue was the vacuum leak from the valve cover and for the 3rd time, the water pump was replaced.

I was told by the dealership that the valve cover was a known issue, but not common like the water pump of other recalls.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If it's the PCV then it falls under the power train warranty still.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dfwtxpatrick said:


> FYI,
> My 2012 Cruze had the Check Engine lite on and I took it to the dealer.
> 
> I was getting 6-7 codes at any given time and couldn't get rid of them.
> ...


Hey there,

I apologize for the recent concern with your Cruze. Was everything taken care of at your dealership? Please let me know how everything went! We appreciate any feedback you may have. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevyk30 (Mar 6, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I apologize for the recent concern with your Cruze. Was everything taken care of at your dealership? Please let me know how everything went! We appreciate any feedback you may have.
> 
> ...


Hi Patsy,
I live in southern california and have a 2012 cruze 1.4 turbo. It through a lot of codes P0106,P0115b,P0171,P1101, B2AAA. I bought the car from Rotolo Chevrolet in Fontana Ca. The car has been very good till now and my wife loves it! It has 53000 mile approx. Does it still have a warrenty? Your opinion please, Thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevyk30 said:


> Hi Patsy,
> I live in southern california and have a 2012 cruze 1.4 turbo. It through a lot of codes P0106,P0115b,P0171,P1101, B2AAA. I bought the car from Rotolo Chevrolet in Fontana Ca. The car has been very good till now and my wife loves it! It has 53000 mile approx. Does it still have a warrenty? Your opinion please, Thanks


Hello, 

We are sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing. Please send us a private message with your VIN and we will look further into your concern. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A. (Assisting Patsy)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lukasztracz (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Chevy Cruze 2012 Eco model 1.4 L turbo. I have been at the dealer for a year now minimum once a month. I have been asking for my money back, or a replacement with no luck. Feels like I have been thrown into a loop of customer response. (Loop goes like this; bring my car to dealer with code P1101, call gm drive. GM drive calls dealer, dealer checks, and is unable to correct the problem, but releases the car as No Fault Found. ERROR CODE WAS STORED AND CONFIRMED P1101.) How is that no fault found, and good to go, I don't know. If this continues, I'll be out of a job, and unable to pay for this lemon. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

lukasztracz said:


> I have a Chevy Cruze 2012 Eco model 1.4 L turbo. I have been at the dealer for a year now minimum once a month. I have been asking for my money back, or a replacement with no luck. Feels like I have been thrown into a loop of customer response. (Loop goes like this; bring my car to dealer with code P1101, call gm drive. GM drive calls dealer, dealer checks, and is unable to correct the problem, but releases the car as No Fault Found. ERROR CODE WAS STORED AND CONFIRMED P1101.) How is that no fault found, and good to go, I don't know. If this continues, I'll be out of a job, and unable to pay for this lemon. Thanks for reading.


Are you in U.S.?

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

P071 code was recently repaired under the power train warranty by my good dealer. Had to replace the camshaft cover due to a rubber leak.

Having Torque Pro on your smart phone with a good ELM327 plugged into the diagnostic socket sure helps in learning all these codes. Can also reset them to learn what kind of driving conditions kick them back in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

lukasztracz said:


> I have a Chevy Cruze 2012 Eco model 1.4 L turbo. I have been at the dealer for a year now minimum once a month. I have been asking for my money back, or a replacement with no luck. Feels like I have been thrown into a loop of customer response. (Loop goes like this; bring my car to dealer with code P1101, call gm drive. GM drive calls dealer, dealer checks, and is unable to correct the problem, but releases the car as No Fault Found. ERROR CODE WAS STORED AND CONFIRMED P1101.) How is that no fault found, and good to go, I don't know. If this continues, I'll be out of a job, and unable to pay for this lemon. Thanks for reading.


Try going through our Chevy Customer Care folks here. They seem to be able to get results when the regular GM Customer Service lines can't. Also, have you tried a different dealership.?

I did a quick search on the internet and came up with this at engine-codes.com

P1101: Intake airflow system performance

If this is correct any competent mechanic should be able to figure it out.


----------



## lukasztracz (Jan 9, 2015)

Robby said:


> Are you in U.S.?
> 
> Rob


No. Canada, Ontario


----------



## lukasztracz (Jan 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> Try going through our Chevy Customer Care folks here. They seem to be able to get results when the regular GM Customer Service lines can't. Also, have you tried a different dealership.?
> 
> I did a quick search on the internet and came up with this at engine-codes.com
> 
> ...


On my third valve cover now, and waiting for this code to come back. P1101 points to PCV valve, apparently, but no resolution has been found to this date. (Unless my problem doesn't come back after this. They say third time is a charm, and I'm holding fingers crossed)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, according to the shop manual only follow the P1101 code provided three ambient conditions and any of 31 other P codes are NOT set. The ECM compares measured air flow based on throttle position to calculated values of the MAP and MAF sensor readings, and if off for more than 0.2 seconds will permanently set the code.

This would be enough to drive any sane guy nuts, have yet to find any test specifications for the TPS, MAP, or MAF sensors for simple bench testing, but give me another year or two in this super thick overly safety conscious shop manual. Ran into problems with a flux solder connection or an insulation displacement connector making erratic contact.

Most obvious is a loose clamp on the air cleaner intake, or suggest modifications to the air intake system causing this code to be set.

P0171 is another permanently set code, with my smart phone been able to reset it to learn when it is set. Only was set in low gear after the engine was warm taking off rather slowly like in traffic. Could clear the code and drive it over a hundred miles without it being set.

88 Supra is a complex car, five computer system, but has all built in diagnostics, don't need a scanner. Shop manual tells exactly how to bench test each sensor so you know instantly if that is the problem or not. Feel this car will still be around long after the Cruze enters the junk yard. And if you get a mechanic that can change a muffler and can't read, would never find the problem. 

Generic scanners that follow the so-called standard are nothing but standard in the automotive field, a code can have many different meanings with different vehicles. Also can find codes that are not even listed in the shop manual. No reason for this nonsense, but the consumer does not know enough to complain about how overly complicated and misinformed this supposing basic information should be.

And you wonder why you have problems.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a mechanic and I have a 2011 cruze . I have access to everything a dealer has info and scanner 
I cleared the code it came back , I replaced the fuel pump .. filter was plugged .. 
Drove 300 miles the code came back ... 
Any ideas on what Is wrong here ? I would like some ideas to check .


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

pcv valve looks like the most common problem


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I drove about 1000 miles before that 171 code came back I just replaced the air filter .. PCV seems to come up alot too .. Valve cover gasket .. I cant see the valve cover Gasket leaking because this is intermittent . 
I was filling the tank once and the engine started hunting .. idle was erratic .. If that code comes back Ill replace the PCV


----------

